# Wired2Fish Pre-ICAST Sweepstakes



## fender66 (Jun 30, 2011)

There's no questions to answer so you have NO excuse if you don't enter! If you don't like any of the 20 or more prizes they offer...sign up anyway and send me the prize if you win! :LOL2: 

Let's see more TinBoat winners!

https://blog.wired2fish.com/wired2fish-pre-icast-sweepstakes?utm_campaign=EmailMarketing_Wired2Fish+Pre-ICAST+Sweepstakes_20110630


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 30, 2011)

Entered!


----------



## fender66 (Jul 1, 2011)

Waterwings said:


> Entered!



Does that means you'll send me your prize if you win? :LOL2:


----------



## W2FTodd (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks to all the TinBoaters that have entered so far! There's a bunch of you that are in....AWESOME! Good luck to all and have a safe and happy 4th!


----------



## fender66 (Jul 1, 2011)

G2Wired said:


> Thanks to all the TinBoaters that have entered so far! There's a bunch of you that are in....AWESOME! Good luck to all and have a safe and happy 4th!



Thanks for all the GREAT contests and website. One of the first things I do every day is go watch the new W2F video. Great stuff!


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 1, 2011)

fender66 said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> > Entered!
> ...


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 1, 2011)

G2Wired said:


> Thanks to all the TinBoaters that have entered so far! There's a bunch of you that are in....AWESOME! Good luck to all and have a safe and happy 4th!





Thank you, and hope y'all have a good holiday weekend also.


----------



## BassGeek54 (Jul 1, 2011)

I entered this one too -- as I do all of them. I was having some issues though. I was getting a SQL error and I think I accidently entered twice because it was taking a long time and I got that error the first time. I got 2 emails back though about entering. I feel bad about it because it said to please only enter once.


----------



## fender66 (Jul 1, 2011)

BassGeek54 said:


> I entered this one too -- as I do all of them. I was having some issues though. I was getting a SQL error and I think I accidently entered twice because it was taking a long time and I got that error the first time. I got 2 emails back though about entering. I feel bad about it because it said to please only enter once.



Maybe it was a typo. Since you entered twice, it should have given you a message that read "DQ" (disqualified) :wink:


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Jul 2, 2011)

Entered as always. 

I love that site! I find myself wasting a whole day between W2F and Tinboats...


----------



## Jim (Jul 3, 2011)

In! :beer:

Killer stuff!


----------



## BaitCaster (Jul 7, 2011)

Hmmmmm, I could use more fishing tackle!


----------



## waterboy (Jul 7, 2011)

I'll give this a shot, although I never seem to win :?


----------



## fender66 (Jul 7, 2011)

waterboy said:


> I'll give this a shot, although I never seem to win :?



Can't win if you don't enter.


----------



## Badbagger (Jul 8, 2011)

count me in too !


----------



## mmf (Jul 10, 2011)

Entered, thanks!


----------



## Brine (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm in.

Thanks W2F =D>


----------

